

Bit Twiddling Hacks - nathanh
http://graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html#CountBitsSetKernighan

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2019306>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1519869>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=513935> <\- A few comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=86419> <\- A few comments

------
drallison
Hank Warren's book, Hacker's Delight, ought to be on everyone's bookshelf.
Also the venerable MIT TR, Hakmem.

